# Let's See YOU!!! Pictures of Ourselves...



## Jill (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, so FaceBook has "shamed" me into getting current pictures of myself. I guess using 10 year old pictures was making me feel self conscious. And, it's been a long time since we've done this thread _SOOOOOOOO_.... This is me today. It only took me three separate sessions to somewhat grasp how to use a webcam _(finger, eye, expression and pose coordination are not easy -- maybe my best results (below) show what I mean!)_! Feel free to tell me I barely look my decade plus over 29. I love that kind of thing and never question the sincerity




















[SIZE=24pt][/SIZE]

*Now It's Your Turn - Let's See YOU!!!** *

*



*

*
*


----------



## Betsy (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is my Facebook profile picture, I know it looks dorky lol!!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 16, 2009)

This would be me, and actually from just over the weekend from a quick horse photo shoot (which = why im in all black..not my typical dress lol).

Me with my nephew (he is 15, he makes a great pony primper / holder



)..


----------



## Miniv (Jun 16, 2009)

Jill, you are too funny........I love seeing what people look like, after getting to know them on line........ How I picture folks is always totally WRONG.





This is 52 year old me out on the farm -- NO MAKEUP ......






And this is me dressed up and WITH make up....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh, here we go. Here is me, taken a few months ago.


----------



## Ferin (Jun 16, 2009)

Fun thread!

Here I am last winter with the love of my life, Buddy...






This is me a couple weeks ago with my show gelding, Twister...






And just me...


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 16, 2009)

This was taken last month & is also my Facebook picture:


----------



## Jill (Jun 16, 2009)

I love love love seeing everyone!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems like we just did this...lol. But, okay. Here I is



...

In Puerto Vallarta '08 (I'm third from your left and Kev is on my right)






And a Christmas photo


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 16, 2009)

Me last Tuesday.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres a pic of me with Promise at the BMHC fun day at Getitias farm. I hate having my pic taken and I was so sick on this day with a bad cold but at least its recent lol


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is me with my weanling Jay Jay


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 16, 2009)

Jill! You aren't blonde anymore



Nice pictures everyone!

My husband and I on a cruise in 2008






Wedding day






And just me


----------



## Alisha514 (Jun 16, 2009)

It neat to be able to see the people you talk to on here. Here i am.

this was me as a bridesmaid for my best friend






just a random pic i took not that long ago






Alisha


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 16, 2009)

Here I am a few months ago:






Bear in mind I do a lot of editorial work on poker, so my client at the time wanted an edgier look for my bio pic. I let the magenta fade out for show season, but I'm thinking purple for fall.


----------



## shalamara minis (Jun 16, 2009)

This was taken at a show in 2008, And its the only one that really show me.


----------



## rockin r (Jun 16, 2009)

Fun Topic...These pics are from our wedding 8 yrs ago.. I won't post any recent ones...

We had an equine wedding at an equine park....

Art and I....
















OPPS! I found one from a few weeks ago, Aidan's 1st bday..


----------



## wsf (Jun 16, 2009)

Me at the last rodeo.


----------



## Boss Mare (Jun 16, 2009)

You all look amazing and it is SO great to put a face to a name!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm the one in the middle


----------



## River Wood (Jun 16, 2009)

hubby and myself......ok I was a few pounds lighter when that photo was taken....


----------



## osu_barrelracer (Jun 16, 2009)

Since my wife did (WSF (the one with the rodeo pictures a few posts up) I guess I will too...

Heres my most recent one with my favorite boy!






Sarah and I right after we were married:






And one of us in Saint John, New Brunswick


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2009)

I love this thread -- it is awesome to see you all


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a picture from last winter taken at work for a newsletter. Eeewwww.


----------



## anoki (Jun 17, 2009)

I love these threads too!!!

This picture was taken a few weeks ago with my corgi clan +2 of Moxie's boys who were visiting while their owners were on holidays!!!!










And this is me showing Delilah at the Nationals in April...Delilah just does not enjoy showing....










~kathryn


----------



## Slinkky (Jun 17, 2009)

Me and my husband 2 yrs ago. I still look the same.


----------



## candycar (Jun 17, 2009)

I asked hubby to use the young setting on the camera, but I guess that filter doesn't work! Anyway - taken today, here we are.






BTW Jill, you look maahvalous! Much younger than your wisdom! Thanks for this fun thread!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 17, 2009)

Me and Lotto at the FTW Horse O Rama in March.


----------



## FoRebel (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's a pic from October 2008...






Me this past winter with Buster, my appendix gelding.


----------



## Jill (Jun 17, 2009)

Everyone looks great and it's so much fun seeing you all!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 17, 2009)

Elliot and I






hes so stinkin cute!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 17, 2009)

I really do enjoy these threads. . . but have a shameful confession to make - I STILL can't figure out how to post pictures on here - anyone wanna PM me and really dumb it down??


----------



## Jill (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not the best at explaining things, but the picture has to be stored online first. Then you can click the picture icon above the text typing window and paste the URL to there OR you can type image tags ("" and "[(slash symbol here)img]") and paste the URL inbetween them w/ no spaces.

OR easier yet --

email me the picture and I will upload and post it for you







[email protected]


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jun 18, 2009)

This is me at the Area 2 Banquet this past March ~ also my facebook picture..






This has been so nice to put the face with the name





Keep the pictures coming





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures & Shetland Ponies


----------



## Jill (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a bump in case anyone else would like to join in



:yes


----------



## GOTTACK (Jun 20, 2009)

Fun thread even though I hate having my picture taken- but I thought what the heck so had this picture taken this am.

Lisa


----------



## twister (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is me with Munchie taken last October.


----------



## Tony (Jun 20, 2009)

Here I am at the World Show last October.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 20, 2009)

clay and melissa


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2009)

It is so much fun seeing everyone


----------



## Annabellarose (Jun 21, 2009)

This is me on my soulmate horse, "Annie" (a 21 year old Quarter Horse mare).







Please excuse the poor quality of this picture, my husband took this picture and my husband and my mother, my only helpers, are *Kryptonite* to a camera!



Neither of them know how to set up a horse or take pictures of a horse (I get nothing but chopped off ears, hooves, noses, tails, etc.) and that makes getting decent shots of the horses IMPOSSIBLE because I can't do BOTH!





A couple of you mentioned that you posted your Facebook profile picture. I am at http://www.facebook.com/Annabellarose if anyone would like to add me, I don't know very many Miniature Horse people! I just hang out at L'il Beginnings for my Miniature Horse fix and I am relatively new to the board, but I really enjoy "reading" you!

I would love to meet some of you! Anyone going to be at the Julep Cup Show?


----------



## tagalong (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmm.... this is the only recent one I have, for what it's worth. We were in New York City last year for 5 days of theater and shopping and eating and museums and funfunfun!

This is outside the Shubert Theater where _Monty Python's Spamalot _was playing... can you guess which French knight I am??


----------



## SWA (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a pic of me & then some with my hubby, all taken as recent as about 15 or 20 minutes ago.

FORWARNING though...I've been sick the past couple weeks so please forgive my looking so gauntly.





BRACE YOURSELVES now, Ok?










Here's a couple of me with my hubby (Lee) too.

He's beginning to feel a little under the weather now too, I think he finally caught what's had a hold of me the past couple weeks...whewboy...










Even though he's looking a tad gauntly too, he's still such a big goofball...and that's what I love about him.




















Ok...that's enough torture for you folks for one night, eh?


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2009)

It's great seeing everyone and the last collection cracked me up


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jun 22, 2009)

Tony said:


> Here I am at the World Show last October.


What TONY!!!! No Carmen Miranda hat or Purple Hat or any decoration????I hardly recognize you!

dru


----------



## wildoak (Jun 22, 2009)

Just ran across a picture of myself I consider fit for public viewing LOL.....my husband & myself in Nogal, NM a couple of summers ago.






Jan


----------



## Jill (Jun 22, 2009)

Loving the pictures!!!



:yes





I was telling a friend yesterday that it's good I started the picture thread when I did / took my picture when I did. If I took it today, you'd see the big pimple that is currently decorating the right side of my nose. I'd say it adds character, or maybe even adds to the illusion of youth, but it doesn't



:BigGrin


----------



## baybrianna (Jun 22, 2009)

heres me when i had long hair and short






me now






and a photo of me and my favorite person ever


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jun 22, 2009)

Here is me and my four mini's, I'm driving Oreo my five year old. Then second picture is of me and what were calling our boy Sonny "Star Boy" he's a yearling and has won 2 jr reserve grand champions and 2 reserve grand champions. Were so proud of him. Not bad for a horse that we decided on at the last minute and I put him in halter just to get him used to the arena as I was going to make a performance horse out of him when he turned 3. Still am but, we're thrilled he's doing so well in halter.



TJ


----------

